

Aaron Swartz's FBI File - BryantD
http://www.scribd.com/doc/126228509/Computer-programmer-Aaron-Swartz-s-redacted-FBI-file

======
BryantD
More discussion here: [http://news.firedoglake.com/2013/02/19/aaron-swartzs-
fbi-fil...](http://news.firedoglake.com/2013/02/19/aaron-swartzs-fbi-file/)

It's interestingly short and mostly deals with the PACER downloads. The FBI
didn't think there was anything worth pursuing after their initial
investigation.

